# Apache22 conflicts apr-db



## jemate18 (Feb 8, 2009)

When I was installing my freebsd 7.1, I chose yes in the installed ports collections. and chose KDE as my desktop environment

After the installation of the FreeBSD 7.1, I have logged in and went to /usr/ports/www/apache22 to install it.
I did a make install clean and I have an error at the end. The error was 

apache-2.2.9_5 conflicts with installed packages): apr-db42-1.3.3.1.3.4


When i tried to issue a pkg_delete apr-db42-1.3.3.1.3.4 THere was an error since kde 3.5.10 and a lot of packages depend on it.

How am i going to resolve this issue?


Thanks


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the message

They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1


----------



## jemate18 (Feb 8, 2009)

I was able to resolve this by

#cd /usr/ports/www/apache22
#make config
* -> selected APR_FROM_PORTS*
#make install clean


----------

